# Marathi to English/ Hindi translation/summary needed !



## eagle_y2j (Aug 9, 2011)

I have received a letter from one of the govt. office but it is all Marathi !

Can some of you from Maharashtra or linguist fluent in Marathi help me have translation/summary in Hindi or English .


Here is the scanned extract of letter 
*s3.postimage.org/935ljm0ig/maha.jpg

TIA


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 10, 2011)

bump!
 guys i hope we got Marathi speaking members here .....


----------



## cyclops (Aug 11, 2011)

I can help, not very fluent with marathi, but can understand it.

But the scan is not visible here, upload as an attachment or send PM.


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 12, 2011)

The rough (and quick) translation is as follows:

At the request from the requester, as per the Records Dept., following is the information about the businessman of M/s __ Enterprises:

As per the VAT Act the businessman has Sr. No. 4_011/V/0154. And as per Central Sales Tax Act, Sr. No. 400 11/C/257. The given businessman has been issued VAT certificate no. 729036349V from date 1 Apr. 2006 as per the Central Sales Tax Act.

The '_' is used where the text is not clear.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 13, 2011)

heartily thanks to sandeepk & cyclops for valuable replies .

I can now follow it as per my needs


----------

